# "Princess Bees"



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

"Princess implies there is a ruling parent in office. Most normally, a virgin queen has no ruling parent in office, so is called a virgin queen.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Granted, I am not overly familiar with royalty, but I would not think that one could necessarily equate being a princess with being a virgin.

Wayne


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

And even after mating, a princess remains a princess.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I had a queen that was orange and black and I called her my cute little pumpkin.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, then how about we elevate the vital role of "drones" to "studs"?

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## sylus p (Mar 16, 2008)

"Hey studs! I've got a hot-to-trot princess over in this here mating nuc... what the heck were you waiting for?"


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

sylus p said:


> "..... over in this here mating nuc... "


You know, I think perhaps we should call that a "marriage nuc."

I was thinking about this in relation to the modular building industry in which I am employed as an engineer. In the previous facilities I've worked, the walls that were common to adjacent modules were known as "mating walls," that is, when the modules were placed on the foundation next to each other, the walls mated or "matched" each other so doors, etc aligned.

When I moved to Maine to resume work in the industry, the staid New Englanders here referred to the walls as "marriage walls."

Wayne


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Marrige nucs. Does there have to be a pastor bee? Then going on two or threes a honeymoons with 15 husbands. Only for all of them to die the first time. :doh:inch:


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, mating without benefit of marriage? What kind of message does that send to the impressionable young girls in the hive?

Wayne


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Work real hard and give all the studs what they want or they may retaliate for the death of their brothers.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

waynesgarden said:


> Well, mating without benefit of marriage? What kind of message does that send to the impressionable young girls in the hive?
> 
> Wayne


I think it's a stronger message to the young studs in the hive: mating will kill you!

Grant
jackson, MO


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Are there going to be pre-nuc-tial agreements?


sorry...


----------

